
A Gmail Clone Built with Flutter - gitgud
https://github.com/rodydavis/gmail_clone
======
Normille
Thanks for this. I'm about half-way through The Complete Flutter Development
Course on Udemy at the moment. So will be on the lookout, afterwards, for
example Flutter apps to pick apart and see how they work.

